
Why the Student Loan Bubble Won't Burst - paulpauper
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertfarrington/2018/12/12/student-loan-bubble-wont-burst/#78b61c267680
======
RandomGuyDTB
"The banks are too big to fail." "Bitcoin will just keep going up and up."
"Stocks are on the rise, it'll never end!"

"The student loan bubble can never burst!"

I don't care what you think, bubbles /always/ burst. I agree with the
article's points in a temporary sense and understand the argument but no
matter how good your soap surface tension will always catch up.

